# Scrap Yard Bummer



## Cedge (Aug 3, 2010)

Today was suddenly a real bummer, when I visited my favorite scrap yard to have a nose around the brass area. I spotted some nice HSS tooling and picked out a few items. I then weighed the lot and approached the cashier's window. When I asked what they were charging for HSS, I was informed they had decided to no longer sell to the public. . She apologized and assured me the problem was nothing I'd done. Needless to say, I was a bit taken aback and more than a little disappointed.

I asked why, and was told that some Dilbert had recently created a problem and they decided the best solution was to simply not sell to John Q Public, any longer. There went my primary source of high grade goodies. Luckily, I've stocked up, when I and where I could, so I don't really need to buy much stock these days, but I'm still going to miss the easy access to their supply of scrap carbide tooling and brass.

I'm going to approach my friendly yard contact and see if I can appeal the decision, but I'm not holding out a lot of hope.

Steve


----------



## Kaleb (Aug 3, 2010)

I think that a standoff may be in order, I refused to leave until they sold, and it's worked so far. Be sure to apologise for your trouble caused in the standoff.


----------



## ksouers (Aug 3, 2010)

That sucks, Steve.

Maybe in a few weeks tempers will have settled down and your contact might be able to make some headway. One good point - if you are known to the staff they might be more lenient toward "special" customers.


----------



## Lakc (Aug 3, 2010)

Perhaps approaching them to open an account. Dont ask for credit, but a way to become more then John Q Public.


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 3, 2010)

the yard i frequently haunt doesent sell scrap to the public but will buy it from the public i came to an agreement with the lads in there that anything i buy will be under the alias company name i have called oil and goon engineering and the name i use in the local vehicle breakers yard is bodgeit wrekkit and scarper vehicle repairs Thm: Rof}
  reguards 
  john


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 3, 2010)

HI I'm lucky as i get most of my scrap out of the scrap bin where i once worked but i also get sum from a fabrication furm just up the road have a look around and see if the rs any one in your location and knock on there Dore and ask to av a rummage in there scrap bin


----------



## Captain Jerry (Aug 3, 2010)

So far my Scrap source has not closed the public sales counter. Florida is passing legislation making it more difficult to purchase from individuals and i fear the day may come. For now they are an easy source for aluminum, steel, brass and copper. 

Aluminum       2.50 /lb.
Brass         4.00 /lb.
Copper        5.00 /lb.
Steel          .50 /lb
Stainless       1.00 /lb.
Steel nuts, bolts   .95 /lb

Abrasive cutoff   1.00 /cut

They are a good source of aluminum flat, bar, channel, pipe, and hex.  Spotty supplies of brass and copper.

Jerry


----------



## shred (Aug 3, 2010)

Had that happen to me one day a few years ago... literally. I bought a few bits of mystery-brass, took it home, determined it machined ok and went back the next day to get the rest. "Sorry, we don't sell to the public anymore" WTF?? I was just here yesterday.. what I want is right over there in that bucket. "Nope".

That was at the height of the Asians buying everything they could get their hands on. Funny how that scrapyard doesn't seem to be doing very well these days. I believe they got the Karma coming to them.

Scrap can't be a high-margin business, so you'd think it would be worth their time to sort out some good stuff and sell it for two or three times what they'd get for it in a truckload, but maybe they just can't be arsed. Especially the big corporate yards.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 3, 2010)

I wonder if overt bribery would work.

Get some of your metal working friends together and stage a barbecue cum project exhibition. Invite the staff from the scrap yard and use the occasion to explain to them the wonderful things you do with the material they used to supply.

Mass produce some simple oscillator engines and present one to each departing guest with "a nudge and a wink" about maybe making this an annual affair if some compromise could be arranged.


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Aug 4, 2010)

> some Dilbert had recently created a problem



Did they elaborate on the "problem" at all?




I'm a junkyard rat from hell and am down at my local scrap metal/recycling yard at least 3-4 times a week, sometimes more.
They buy and sell just about anything made from steel, aluminium, brass and so on.
They also have skip bins placed at a number of local businesses, and it's not unusual to find a bin full of old car parts, lawnmowers, chainsaws and other goodies.
Last week they had 8 BP petrol pumps and half a Land Rover in the yard.

As a regular, I know the guys who run it, and they usually give me a good deal on a handful of "stuff".
Some materials like stainless steel and aluminium they sell by the weight, but most of the time it's a case of "What you reckon this is worth?"



I picked up this lathe from there a while back for AU$50.
Came complete with all the tools and everything.
The only thing wrong with it is the crack in the base of the toolrest.


----------



## Cedge (Aug 4, 2010)

These guys have always been great to me and I've tried hard to return the favor. All transactions have been in cash, so credit was never a problem. I even avoided dickering on price because they pretty much let me have unfettered access. I'm at a loss as to exactly what made them go this route, but will drop in next week and see if I can at least find out what caused the problem.

I still have one yard that will work with me, but they've been pretty dry the past few visits.

Steve


----------



## student123 (Aug 4, 2010)

Steve 

The yard I visit is really helpful. Got chatting to the guy & I said I try get 
him a chance to quote for the scrap produced where I work. That didnt work out, I phoned him back to say sorry he didnt get the business. He was grateful I tried for him. If they get that you may be able to do the occasional lead for them, may help too.

Mike


----------



## Kaleb (Aug 4, 2010)

Another thing I do is to give them a load of swarf. Usually isn't worth anything, but at least it will be smelted and recycled rather than going to the tip.


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 4, 2010)

Steve, Just a thought. If the scrap yard stopped selling to the public, they must sell to somebody. Could you not create an account with them under the business name of "Cedesign". Than you would be a client and not the general public.
Or is there some weird stipulation like a minimum order or something like that?

Kel


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 4, 2010)

Scrap yards have to be insured.--I found this out 6 years ago when building my hotrod. I needed some Chev S10 wheel nuts. I had purchased all kinds of bits and peices previously, so figured wheel nuts would be no problem. When I got up to the counter, they wouldn't sell me the wheel nuts. Well why not???--Cause they're a safety item!!! HuH??? Their insurance company had given them a great long list of things they couldn't sell to the public that were declared "SAFETY ITEMS". ----This has only gotten worse in the last 6 years. Too much liability if they sell anything to the public. Now thy sell only to certified car repair shops, knowing that if their is a lawsuit over a failed part, they can hide behind the certified shops insurance policy.---Crazy!!!


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 4, 2010)

This makes you wonder. 

What ever happened to personal responsibility? 

Kel


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 4, 2010)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> This makes you wonder.
> 
> What ever happened to personal responsibility?
> 
> Kel



3 words.

Personal Injury Lawyers. :redface2: *knuppel2*

SAM


----------



## Cedge (Aug 10, 2010)

YAAAAAAHHHHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... LOL

I gave my scrap yard contact a call this morning and asked him if I'd somehow managed to piss someone off on the yard. I explained that I'd been told I could no longer buy metals because they were no longer selling to the general public. There was a short silence before he said,* "Awww Sh*t!!.... That isn't supposed to apply to you!!" *

Seems the problems arose from a number of people wanting to buy 1 or 2 pounds of metal and then tying their receiving foreman up by asking him to help them pick and choose the right stuff. 

My guy then told me he'd fix things, as of today, and for me to pop in anytime I wanted, as I'm still quite welcome to do business, just as I've been doing all along. 

He's not a pretty child, but I think I'll be keeping him in dough nuts for the foreseeable future.

Doing the happy dance....
Steve


----------



## ksouers (Aug 10, 2010)

Good news, Steve ;D

'Bout time things started turning your way.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 10, 2010)

It says something - I'm not sure what - when your day is made by being allowed the privilege to root around in a scrap yard.

I'd offer some deep psychological insight about that except I would feel exactly the same.

Congrats on recovering your right to scrounge.


----------



## Cedge (Aug 10, 2010)

Marv....
If you plan to go probing this mind, wear rubber boots.... it's a dark damp sticky place in there....(grin) I'm just pleased to learn I'm the one exception to the new rule.

Steve


----------



## mklotz (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, Steve, you're the exception to a lot of rules.


----------



## tel (Aug 10, 2010)

th_wav th_wav

Good to hear - dunno what I'd do if they did the same here!


----------



## Cedge (Aug 10, 2010)

Marv....
Thanks... I think...LOL

Steve


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 10, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Yes, Steve, you're the exception to a lot of rules.



  Have to say I agree very much.

 Ron


----------



## Maryak (Aug 11, 2010)

Steve,

Great that all is not lost to your scrounging. :bow: If I could not scrounge from my associates I would have to give up making engines. 

Best Regards
Bob

PS 

Marv - To boldly go where no man has gone before...........or.............Your a better man than I am Gunga Din."


----------

